# دروس فلاشية لتعليم Autodesk Land Desktop



## BaShEnGiNeeR (3 أبريل 2009)

دروس فلاشية لتعليم
Autodesk Land Desktop







بعد تحميل الاجزاء سيكون هذا شكل المجموعة 











Lesson1
Lesson2
Lesson3
Lesson4
Lesson5
Lesson6
Lesson7
Lesson8
Lesson9
Lesson10
Lesson11
Lesson12
Lesson13
Lesson14
Lesson15
Lesson16
Lesson17
Lesson18
Lesson19
Lesson20
Lesson21
Lesson22
Lesson23
Lesson24
Lesson25
Lesson26
Lesson27
Lesson28
Lesson29
Lesson30
Lesson31






الرجاء الدعاء لى و لكل من ساهم فى هذا الموضوع جزاهم الله خيرا​


----------



## abdolkadr (3 أبريل 2009)

جزيت خيرا اخي العزيز ولكن الدرس ال 29 ناقص
وكذلك هل هذه الدروس جديدة ام عرضت من قبل 
واجدد شكري لك


----------



## moosas (3 أبريل 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا العمل القيم لما فيه من منفعه للعباد


----------



## مغرم مساحة (3 أبريل 2009)

غفرالله لك ولوالديك وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## mahmoud khalid (3 أبريل 2009)

شكرا اخي الكريم .....................


----------



## عبدالعزيزمنصور (4 أبريل 2009)

اللة ينور عليك يابشمهندس (ولكن هل يوجد فى الاند عمل البروفيل لخطوط الصرف والمياة)


----------



## ابراهيم بن سرور (4 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا ... ولكن لماذا الرابيد شير مع ان معظم الناس يشتكون منه؟؟؟


----------



## Azhar Al-Shahir (4 أبريل 2009)

مجهود كبير وشكرأ جزيلا لك اخي الكريم


----------



## abdolkadr (5 أبريل 2009)

الدرس ال 29 ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## ابراهيم بن سرور (5 أبريل 2009)

هل يمكن ارشادي الى كيفية تشغيل الدروس؟


----------



## ROUDS (5 أبريل 2009)




----------



## مصطفى الجمل (5 أبريل 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


----------



## ma79 (1 مايو 2009)

mirccccccccccccccccccccccccccc


----------



## babankarey (19 مايو 2009)

*غفرالله لك ولوالديك وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء ومكانك في الجنة 
*


----------



## زانا سواره (19 مايو 2009)

أحسن الله اليك وبارك الله فيك....عمل جيد.


----------



## eng: issa (19 مايو 2009)

بوركت وجزاك الله الخير ووفقك الله مشكورررر


----------



## ali992 (19 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي...


----------



## ابراهيم بن سرور (20 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم .


----------



## م أحمد عادل حسين (20 مايو 2009)

*ممكن رابط من برنامج غير الرابيد شير*

*جزاك الله خيرا ... ولكن لماذا الرابيد شير مع ان معظم الناس يشتكون منه؟؟؟*​


----------



## منذر محسن (3 يونيو 2009)

شكرا للاخ العزيز على هذا العمل الرائع ونرجو منه وضع الدرس 29 لانه لايوجد


----------



## صلاح أحمد العامري (3 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير على كل جهد مبذول وغفر الله لك ولوالديك


----------



## م ابراهيم بن خليل (3 يونيو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا اخي الكريم على هذه الدروس 
والتي اعتقد انها نفس دروس الاخ م فواز العنسي من جمهورية اليمن .
ولكن الجميل في الموضوع انك وضعتها في صفحة واحد وبترتيب جميل كي يتسنى لجميع الاعضاء تنزيلها بسهولة 
بارك الله فيك ,, وجزاك الله عنا كل خير
 ملاحظة : اعتقد ان الدروس هي شرح لاتودسك لاند ديسكتوب 2004 والصورة للاصدار 2009


----------



## apba01 (6 يونيو 2009)

شكرا أخي أكرمنا ب 29


----------



## ايمن الخير (12 يونيو 2009)

جزاك عنا الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك يوم لاينع مال ولا بنون الا من اتي الله بقلب سليم .


----------



## مصدر طاقة (13 يونيو 2009)

يعطيك العافية اخوي باش انجنير
الله ينفع بك الاسلام والمسلمين ويجزاك الجنة والدينا ووالديك


----------



## كوردستان (15 يونيو 2009)

*مجهود كبير وشكرأ جزيلا لك اخي الكريم*​


----------



## foratfaris (16 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا" وبانتظار الدرس 29


----------



## دكتور مهندس حر (17 يونيو 2009)

نرجو معرفة طريقة تشغيل الدروس و تنزيلها وتسهيل اسلوب عمل البرنامج و شكرا لك


----------



## السَّبنتى (20 يونيو 2009)

*شكر و عرفان*

:12::12::12:

جزاك الله خيراً كثيرا
و أثابك على هذا المجهود الكبير أجراً عظيما


:67: مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووررر :67:
:77::77::77:​


----------



## ابو ستيف (20 يونيو 2009)

مشكور جدا اخي الكريم


----------



## mohanad_palmyra (22 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خير...................


----------



## مصدر طاقة (24 يونيو 2009)

يعطيك الف عافية اخوي ماقصرت الله يجعلها بموازين حسناتك


----------



## مهندس طرق مرور (25 يونيو 2009)

مشكوررررررررررر
هل هي نفس دروس الاخ فواز العنسي ام مختلفة
تحياتي


----------



## مهندس طرق مرور (25 يونيو 2009)

بكل الاحوال
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## غدنفر1 (25 يونيو 2009)

جزاكم الله حيراً على هذا المجهود الكبير اخى الكريم


----------



## غدنفر1 (25 يونيو 2009)

اخى الكريم جزاكم الله خيراً لكن يوجد بعض الروابط لم تتفعل معى


----------



## غدنفر1 (25 يونيو 2009)

*اخى الكريم جزاكم الله خيراً لكن يوجد بعض الروابط لم تتفعل معى*​


----------



## mostafammy (25 يونيو 2009)

ممكن ترفع الشرح التانى المواقع مش شغاله


----------



## محمد حسن المنسي (25 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا يابشمهندس وجذاكم الله كل خير أجعلة يارب في ميزان حسانتكم


----------



## محمد حسام العاني (25 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا ... ولكن لماذا الرابيد شير مع ان معظم الناس يشتكون منه؟؟؟


----------



## محمد حسام العاني (25 سبتمبر 2009)

أرجو منك أخي الكريم إعادة رفع الروابط على غير الرابيدشير لأنه لايعمل عندي وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## سامر محمد سامر (26 سبتمبر 2009)

أشكرك أخي الكريم

على مجهودك الطيب
وطبعا لا ننسى بالدعاء أخانا الكريم م. فواز العنسي على شرحه الكريم

تحياتي أخي العزيز


----------



## السندباد المساحي (26 سبتمبر 2009)

*اللة ينور عليك يابشمهندس (ولكن هل يوجد فى الاند عمل البروفيل لخطوط الصرف والمياة)*​


----------



## مودى لطيف (13 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووور عل الجهد العظيم
وربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك........امين


----------



## hany_meselhey (4 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير


----------



## رضا عبدالهادى (26 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا ... ولكن التحميل الرابيد شير يوجة مشاكل كثيرة ولو امكن التوجية للتحميل من موقع اخر


----------



## أبوعمر العمراني (9 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الدورة موجودة كاملة بروابط على الميديا فير على الرابط التالي
 *مفاجأة : إعادة تحميل دروس شرح برنامج Autocad Land Desktop
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t141496.html
وجزى الله الشارح والناقل والرافع لملفات خيرا
*


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (16 أبريل 2010)

الله عليك


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (21 أبريل 2010)




----------



## laiouni (21 أبريل 2010)

الله يعطيك الصحة و العافية


----------



## thaher (14 نوفمبر 2010)

a شكر اخوانى الكرام وكل عتم وانتم بخير اخوكم thaher


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (23 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## زغلى (21 يوليو 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## زغلى (21 يوليو 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## هام (26 نوفمبر 2011)

thank
you


----------



## omeraziz25 (27 نوفمبر 2011)

فتح الله عليك ..وافادك من علمك


----------



## walid elbadry (14 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك .


----------



## ahmed_90_a (14 يناير 2012)

مشكور على كل الجهود المتميزة لاعداد هذا الدروس الرائعة


----------



## abdelsamad (16 يناير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ظفرنواز (26 يناير 2012)

thanks brother !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## محمد عبدالعظيم مجذ (27 يناير 2012)

مشكورر وبارك الله فيك


----------



## aree_79 (28 يناير 2012)

*غفرالله لك ولوالديك وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء*​


----------



## niwar mohemmed (14 أبريل 2012)

شكرا استاذ جزاك الله خيرا 
بس ما اعرف ليش يشتغل الدرس ثم يوقف بعد دقيقتين من فتح الملف
وشكرا لك


----------



## sarab sarab (1 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك​


----------



## eng_elsayed1 (29 يونيو 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng_elsayed1 (29 يونيو 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (24 أغسطس 2012)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## ali-alazizi (8 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكوووور جزاكك الله خير و نفع بك الأمة


----------



## jojolove (6 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير زالف شطر لك


----------

